# unique hedgies



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

hi, i wanna know some unique things that your hedgehog does!

for example; Rose likes to bite cats when snuggling with one XD not so funny for the cat but still kinda funny for rose to do


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

my Willow loves to bite every article of clothing i have, she doesn't annoint with it ever she just chews. My Daisy sniffs back at me when I sniff at her I'd like to think she's having a conversation with me :lol:


----------



## ashleybgashley (Dec 29, 2011)

My hedgehog self-annoints with dirty socks- never fails, he gets his face near dirty socks and he alwaaays starts annointing.
But when I've given him apples, bananas, and strawberries he sniffs it and loses interest- but give him a dirty sock and he goes crazy. haha


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

ashleybgashley said:


> My hedgehog self-annoints with dirty socks- never fails, he gets his face near dirty socks and he alwaaays starts annointing.
> But when I've given him apples, bananas, and strawberries he sniffs it and loses interest- but give him a dirty sock and he goes crazy. haha


I neve heard anything like that  dirty socks? Thats so funny XD rose likes to anoint ferret poop,


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

ashh51191 said:


> my Willow loves to bite every article of clothing i have, she doesn't annoint with it ever she just chews. My Daisy sniffs back at me when I sniff at her I'd like to think she's having a conversation with me :lol:


Lol willow sounds adorable, and daisy sounds very sweet, does she chirp or "hedgie talk?"


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Amelia will splat sideways against the side of her igloo and her bed... *sigh*


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Einstein always knows when I'm not feeling well because instead of hiding in his pouch on my lap, he'll run up and sleep on my neck and do a type of purr thing and quill up about every ten minutes and relax. I wonder what he dreams about


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

My hog Milly likes being blow dried after a bath :lol: And when she eats, she insists on standing IN her food bowl. With a minimum of 3 feet. :roll:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

AMELIA PLOPS HER BUM IN THE FOOD BOWL!!

I had to get her a new one, before it got stuck to her bum, and she'd turn into a comedy show for the forum. :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Christemo said:


> AMELIA PLOPS HER BUM IN THE FOOD BOWL!!
> 
> I had to get her a new one, before it got stuck to her bum, and she'd turn into a comedy show for the forum. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Milly has a medium sized food bowl, and a smaller bowl for treats. Her treat bowl is empty most nights because she gets her treats when she's out by me, but... she also likes to sit with her bum in her treat bowl.  We have a couple of strange ones, don't we?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd love to see the photo thead of the bowl stuck to her bum (if there is one  )

Opal gets off her wheel to poop 90% of the time. I heard her one night running. It'd go... Run run stop -sound of stepping on litter- run run repeat.

She also likes to chew on paper products and annoit to them. That's why no tp rolls or paper towel litter for her.

Oh my mom also has this one blanket she is obsessed with that she chews on and self annoits to :3


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

ashleybgashley said:


> My hedgehog self-annoints with dirty socks- never fails, he gets his face near dirty socks and he alwaaays starts annointing.
> But when I've given him apples, bananas, and strawberries he sniffs it and loses interest- but give him a dirty sock and he goes crazy. haha


I'm glad to hear that there are other hedgies out there with this weird habit. Felix will clamp onto any dirty sock he can reach. Unfortunately they're usually still attached to a foot when he does it. :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi likes to plop down on my palm, and sleep with his legs hanging out between my fingers... You guys have probably seen this picture if you follow Kashi's thread










He also likes to grab one of his back feet with his front feet if I feed him mealworms on his back :lol:

EDIT:
I also remembered that he LOVES to try to eat buttons, and loves pulling the rubber band out and then letting it go so that it'll snap on my wrist (if I have it around my wrist)

This is Kashi being angry after I pulled him away from chewing on the button









And a video of baby Kashi doing what I described with the rubber band:


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

All very cute hedgies in different ways  rose likes to splat on my belly when i breath


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

All of your stories are adorable!!

My Bacon used to attack any metal object - zippers, buttons, the sink faucet, a garden shovel.. lol
He'd just bite and pull and pull with his little scrunchy face.

And then Pineapple is a Febreeze fiend. I use Febreeze on my blankets sometimes and when I let her play on my bed after Febreezing it, she goes nuts annointing herself. She doesn't suck on the blanket or anything, just starts annointing and of course you know she gets super grumpy when I try to pick her up off the blanket!

She's also bit of a control freak. I've tried rearranging her room so that it would be interesting for her, and as soon as she finds out she pushes everything right back where it used to be.


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Hahaha..Munchkin likes to drag Walmart bags across the floor and chew on the paper wrapping from Lipton tea bags. They must smell delicious! She also likes to use her little hands (paws) to grab food she REALLY likes- CHICKEN! :lol:


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Petunia tends to climb her ramp from the side :roll:

Here's a video of her doing just that:


__
https://flic.kr/p/6795541815


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Kashi likes to plop down on my palm, and sleep with his legs hanging out between my fingers... You guys have probably seen this picture if you follow Kashi's thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diggory does that exact same thing with the bracelets on my wrist! Except their thread so they don't stretch. The first time he annointed with it. I've had it since Warped Tour in June, so it probably is a bit smelly 

I'm always scared he's gonna get my wrist cuz he's done that before so I usually stop him.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol: I've recently discovered that Squiggy likes to summersault. He'll wake up, stretch, and then tuck his head inwards til he rolls forward and does it again after another stretch. Hes also a bit of a space case :roll: he will randomly stop whatever hes doing and stare into the air for about 2 minutes before he remembers what he was doing :lol: I guess he gets it from me cuz that happens all the time


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Her treat bowl is too small for her to plop in, and the food bowl is juuust large enough where it wouldn't get stuck. I'll try to catch her in the act this weekend. bwahaha


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Holly likes to anoint with her bath shampoo. She will also try to eat mint dental floss. I never let her get at it, though.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I finally found the baby picture of Milly I have been searching for since I originally posted :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

hanhan27 said:


> I finally found the baby picture of Milly I have been searching for since I originally posted :lol:


Awwww, she is so tiny and adorable.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> I finally found the baby picture of Milly I have been searching for since I originally posted :lol:


That's so cute! :lol:


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

People always talk about their hedgies eating/drinking at night, but diggory only does during the day. It's full when I wake up in the morning and gone when I get home from school lol.


----------

